

Solid-state drives lose data if left without power for just a few days - velodrome
http://www.zdnet.com/article/solid-state-disks-lose-data-if-left-without-power-for-just-a-few-days/

======
hellbanner
Can anyone confirm or deny this.. ?

Also, I've read HN's algorithm but how did this make front page with a single
point!?

~~~
velodrome
The post is referencing Intel data.

Here is more information (from WD employee):
[http://www.eeweb.com/blog/eli_tiomkin/industrial-
temperature...](http://www.eeweb.com/blog/eli_tiomkin/industrial-temperature-
and-nand-flash-in-ssd-products)

